# [NSFW] Sexiest woman in the world



## Hxxx (Jul 20, 2014)

Who is the sexiest woman actress/model in the world? 

In your opinion. Up to 3 choices.

My choices:

Kate Beckinsale



-

Amber Heard



-

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## Zigara (Jul 20, 2014)

*Oktay K.*


----------



## Asad (Jul 20, 2014)

Zigara said:


> *Oktay K.*


----------



## serverian (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jul 20, 2014)

Added the NSFW tag.

I'll play:

*Alison Brie:*

**

**

**

*TINA FEY:*



Girl with a sense of humor.





*ERIN BURNETT *(Probably the only reason I used to watch CNBC)










I may or may not have a 'type'.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 20, 2014)

*ALSO, as a reminder:* Keep it _classy._


----------



## Chuck (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jul 20, 2014)

Hxxx said:


> Kate Beckinsale


+1


----------



## trewq (Jul 20, 2014)

Alison Brie gets my vote any day.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 20, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the pub? Anyway I vote for Amber Heard lel


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Hxxx (Jul 20, 2014)

Miley Cirus, seriously? or joke? // lol


----------



## Chuck (Jul 20, 2014)

Hxxx said:


> Miley Cirus, seriously? or joke? // lol


Not a joke.

http://www.maxim.com/girls-of-maxim/miley-cyrus-number-1-maxims-hot-100


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 20, 2014)

*[SIZE=inherit]Anna Kendrick[/SIZE]*


----------



## definedcode (Jul 20, 2014)

Servaman said:


>


+1


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 20, 2014)

Zooey <3


----------

